# Oculus - Das Böse ist in dir: Exklusive Szene aus dem Horrorfilm



## FlorianStangl (28. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Oculus - Das Böse ist in dir: Exklusive Szene aus dem Horrorfilm* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Oculus - Das Böse ist in dir: Exklusive Szene aus dem Horrorfilm


----------



## OutsiderXE (28. November 2014)

Das arme Gerät ist noch nicht mal richtig veröffentlicht worden da drehen sie schon nen Horrorfilm drüber


----------

